# Macro Texture



## Josh66

2011121506 by J E, on Flickr

Kinda looks like waves to me in a weird way.


----------



## michaeljamesphoto

Interesting, interesting.
I do not have a good macro lens, but I have tried doing work similar to this without any results I was too happy with. 
I think what I need to try (and would encourage you to try) is to group different textures/images into a series, diptych, triptych, etc.
What did you take this with?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I find it interesting. It's simple o the surface, but then I couldn't stop looking at it, exploring the detail, the repitition, breaks from it.
I was going to ask if this was focus stacked, but then I remember you shoot film.


----------



## camz

Yes intersting indeed.  The significant ridges and troughs on the center make the image. As Bitter mentioned I stare at it, but I get an funny illusion as it seems the peripherals change or move as a stare at a point.  Quantum Mechanic characeteristic on a non-subatomic metric is my description of it.. lol.  I like it Josh.


----------



## Josh66

Thanks guys.  I shot this with the 100mm macro and 580EX II on T-Max 100.  f/11, I think...  Not quite 1:1, but close.


----------



## Robin Usagani

That is what my skin looks like with macro lens.


----------



## Josh66

camz said:


> The significant ridges and troughs on the center make the image.


I agree, but you may be surprised to know that it is mostly illusion.  This piece is relatively flat.  Not smooth, obviously - but the 'wave' is only about .050" or .060" tall.

Just lighting and DoF...

A roll of film to the person who guesses what it is.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

It looks like wood, buri know it isn't .

Is it fabric?


----------



## Josh66

Not wood (though I _can_ see that) or fabric.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Does the whole thing have a pattern? I see the three "raised" lines in the center, do they repeat?

I'm at a loss.


----------



## BlackSheep

I like it.

Is it wood? Or maybe a roof shingle?

ETA Whoops I didn't see the other posts ^ about wood, nevermind that.


----------



## Josh66

Thanks.

Wrong on both guesses.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Is it related too 20011121501.


----------



## Josh66

A hint:

It's macro, so looking at it from far away may help.  Though, I admit, even from far away it will be hard to guess...


Bitter,
It does have a pattern of rising and falling, but it's not regular or predictable.

One more hint.  It has grain (though you wouldn't be able to tell from this image - that'll at least be a hint to the material).


----------



## BlackSheep

Concrete?


----------



## Josh66

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Is it related too 2011121501.


(you had an extra zero in there.)

LOL.  That is my naming system for film scans.  2011 (year) 12 (month) 15 (day) 01 (frame scanned on that day).  So this is the first frame I scanned on December 15, 2011.


----------



## Josh66

Not concrete...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

But it looks fibrous rather than granular.


----------



## BlackSheep

Or soil, a track in dried mud?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Is it extruded material?


BTW, I hate you for this.


----------



## Josh66

Bitter Jeweler said:


> But it looks fibrous rather than granular.


That is probably because of the lighting.

When I say grain, I don't mean like film where it's random - more like wood where it runs in a certain direction, but it's not wood.  "Grain" may not be a very good hint to people not familiar with the material...  If you _are_ familiar with the material, the grain direction is a very important aspect of it though.

...I feel like I am giving too many hints...lol.


----------



## Josh66

BlackSheep said:


> Or soil, a track in dried mud?


No.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> Is it extruded material?


This one is hard to answer.  It can be, but not always.  I'll say yes though, since what I consider to be a non-extruded version of this material may in fact be extruded (depending on what your definition of extrusion is).


----------



## Josh66

According to Wikipedia, it is not an extrusion (in this example), though it can be made into one during the manufacturing stage.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I used granular in response to the concrete guess.

Ok, animal, vegetable, mineral, or synthetic?


----------



## Josh66

Mineral.


----------



## Josh66

...Trying to think of a hint that will help without totally giving it away.

I have a feeling that if this were in color it would be much easier to guess.

OK.  Another hint.  It's non-magnetic.  That's the best hint I can think of without giving it away.


----------



## BlackSheep

Argh. I'm quite certain that when you tell us what it is, it will be so obvious it will hurt.

If I tell you I am a Jeep girl (I love your user name, well done!) will you tell us what colour it is?


----------



## Josh66

OK, I love me some Jeep girls.  

The color, I would describe as silver.  I can't decide if that is giving too much away or not...


OK - two prizes.  One for guessing the material, and one for guessing how the pattern got there.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Sanded, filed, or ground aluminum?


----------



## BlackSheep

It's aluminum, no?

Brushed?


----------



## Josh66

Ah!  It is aluminum.  Not sanded, filed, ground, or brushed though.  I knew 'silver' would give it away.  

OK, Bitter beat you by a few seconds I'm guessing, BlackSheep.  How the pattern was made is still up in the air.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

It's not the edge of a roll of foil is it?


----------



## Josh66

Negative.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

**** you, I'm done. LOL

Black Sheep, it's all yours!


----------



## Josh66

LOL.  You won the first prize though.  You were on the right track with your previous guesses on how the pattern was made.

PM me your address and I'll send you some film.  Do you even have a film camera, lol?  Color or B&W?  and....  35mm or 120?

(I have a ton of film, and shipping will be cheap - not worried about it.)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I don't need the film, but thanks.
Give it to whomever can get t second part.

I do have film cameras...AE-1, Minolta maxxum 300something, and an old "AGFA" camera. And a Minolta 110 underwater camera.


----------



## Josh66

OK, I have to go to bed now.  I won't really have a chance to check back in till around 7:30 pm Central time, tomorrow.

Later.

edit
OK, cool Bitter.


----------



## BlackSheep

O|||||||O said:


> Ah!  It is aluminum.  Not sanded, filed, ground, or brushed though.  I knew 'silver' would give it away.
> 
> OK, Bitter beat you by a few seconds I'm guessing, BlackSheep.  How the pattern was made is still up in the air.



Actually for me, it was the non-magnetic clue, it just took me a few minutes to clue in!
Yep, Bitter beat me on that one for sure, well played!

I don't think I can come up with how the pattern was made, even the "brushed" guess was a distantly remembered concept for me. 

No matter what, thanks for the extra clue due to the Jeep factor


----------



## Josh66

(on my phone at break...)  Since Bitter said he didn't want it, and you guys were so close - PM me your address if you want it.


----------



## BlackSheep

I'm good, no need to send the film, but thanks!
I had fun playing 

So, how was the pattern made?


----------



## Josh66

It was a block of aluminum cut on a bandsaw.


----------



## mishele

Cool shot, Josh. I'm diggin all the lines and cool texture. So what's your next mystery shot?


----------

